# NHS Funding for Lesbians



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,


Its been a while since my last round of fertility treatment (2009) back then I went private with my ex DW as that was our only option I had 3 x DIUI using Clomid which all resulted in BFN. All internal scans looked clear however never had a Hycosy to check tubes and as I had chlamydia when I was in my teens I guess it is possible. 


Anyway all that is irrelevant really lol I just wondered if we have actually come any further in regards to funding.... I live in Portsmouth. 


Thanks


Emma xx


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Lots of PCTs do fund but it is still a postcode lottery and different PCTs set different rules. For example, my PCT is Hackney and they have good funding policy of 6xIUI and 3xIVF per lesbian couple but nothing for single women which seems really unfair. Mind you me and my DP aren't civil partners and they never asked for any proof of couple status except for turning up to the first appointments together.

This might be out of date but worth a try:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2009/aug/06/fertility-problems-nhs

Anywhere that is offering treatment for straight couples now legally has to offer the same for lesbian couples but it seems like lots of GPs try to fob off new potential fertility patients with out of date info.

Good luck with your treatment x

/links


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Our GP surprised us by saying she would see if we could get funding from our local pct - we had gone in to get the ball rolling with blood tests etc for private - but as expected they came back and said no, unless I had proven fertility issues, or three private failed IUI attempts, they wouldn't fund. 
We already had the funds in place and had made contact with our chosen private clinic so chose to carry on instead of fight and are extremely lucky that I fell pregnant on our first attempt. We are in Devon xx


----------

